# Scout



## Wayne Conrad (Jun 8, 2009)

Fox did a good story on one of the dogs I finsished training last month. Doing an excellent job !!!

http://liveshots.blogs.foxnews.com/2010/09/23/cells-in-cells/?test=latestnews


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Saw the segment Wayne! Nice looking dog to boot ;-) It's great when you can get some positive media casting a good light on what you do and why.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice article!
I want to see video of a dog alerting on someone that hid a cell phone where the sun don't shine. :-o
I'll bet that off the charts on the pucker scale. :twisted:


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Lmao Bob, awesome story Wayne!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Very nice article!
> I want to see video of a dog alerting on someone that hid a cell phone where the sun don't shine. :-o
> I'll bet that off the charts on the pucker scale. :twisted:


I've heard rumor that they are going to the "mini-me" version of cellphones for that reason Bob 8-[:-&:lol::lol:


----------

